
Credit Card Fraud Detection and Prevention: The Complete Guide - RCD2000
https://spd.group/machine-learning/credit-card-fraud-detection/
======
RCD2000
From the moment the payment systems came to existence, there have always been
people who will find new ways to access someone’s finances illegally. This has
become a major problem in the modern era, as all transactions can easily be
completed online by only entering your credit card information.

